# Northwestern MFA 2012 Accepted Students



## patchkidco (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey guys! Just thought I'd start a thread for those of us who have been accepted to Northwestern's  MFA program for 2012 and see who else is out there.  Please post if you've been accepted/are thinking of going next year-thanks!


----------



## sweetbeef (Mar 20, 2012)

So I take it you heard yesterday?


----------



## sweetbeef (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi folks - has anyone been accepted who is reading this board?  If so, are you going to enroll?  Thanks for any info.


----------



## RFB (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello everyone.

I was accepted in February and confirmed my enrollment in NU last Friday. Hope to see you guys soon!


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats, RFB!

Did you have to interview?


----------



## RFB (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi FilmClassicGirl,

Yes, I was interviewed in February.


----------



## sweetbeef (Apr 17, 2012)

Congrats, RFB!  

What is/was the deadline to accept your spot?  Thanks for any info.


----------



## caribunny (Apr 17, 2012)

Congrats RFB!

I'm sure you were super excited when you heard the news.


----------



## caribunny (May 7, 2012)

I got in also. Received e-mail april 26.


----------



## Drufur (May 7, 2012)

@caribunny, congrats! Can you give me some idea about what they're looking for in a prospective student? My background isn't in Film or English, and so I'm worried that they won't consider me. I'm thinking about applying there next time around..

Thanks!


----------



## caribunny (May 8, 2012)

@Drufur I really have no idea. I guess I would say honesty and a sense of who you are as a person and a writer.

This was my first time applying and I only applied to one school. No one proof read any of my essays just because I was so nervous. I just winged it.

My background is in International Communication Management and journalism (newspaper).

Best of luck with your application.


----------



## patchkidco (May 8, 2012)

Congrats on all your acceptances guys! Do people have an idea of where they're going to be living yet? I've heard mixed reviews about grad student housing...


----------



## caribunny (May 13, 2012)

dont have all the plans worked out. but im aiming to stay on campus


----------



## fiend@myelbow (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey all, I got a call Friday and am thrilled to join you this fall. Housing is my biggest concern right now as I'll be moving from New York, has anyone been able to figure out the cost of graduate housing? It's not listed on the housing website.


----------



## RFB (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats fiend@myelbow. 

I think you can find the cost of housing here: http://www.northwestern.edu/gr...g/housing/index.html


----------



## patchkidco (Jun 3, 2012)

If anyone is interested in living off campus feel free to contact me. I'm moving up to Evanston as well and could potentially be looking for a roommate.


----------



## caribunny (Jun 4, 2012)

@ fiend@myelbow

I also applied for Grad housing. the single room is +/- 15000 for the year. and the 2 bedroom is +/- 9500 for the year. Also, congrats and welcome to the club.

By my count there are now 4 of us. From your screen names im taking you are all guys? Im a girl


----------



## fiend@myelbow (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks, Caribunny. I am a girl as well, despite my screen name (I'm just a Shakespeare nerd). Hopefully we can start a Facebook group so we can get to know each other a bit before school starts.


----------



## caribunny (Jun 18, 2012)

All left to do is my visa interview. 
feeling positive.

where are you guys at in the process


----------



## patchkidco (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally posted by fiend@myelbow:
> Thanks, Caribunny. I am a girl as well, despite my screen name (I'm just a Shakespeare nerd). Hopefully we can start a Facebook group so we can get to know each other a bit before school starts.



Definitely agreed on the facebook page, has anyone started one yet?


----------



## caribunny (Jun 23, 2012)

Not sure if every one is super busy or just really shy. 

@patchkidco  go ahead make the page, post the link.


----------

